# Indiana Archery Rut Hunt....



## millbs

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millbs

Scouting weekend over.........who's excited now??!!!!


----------



## kingfisher 11

well???? what were the results?

I hated to miss it but the pounding of Flint Powers at Atwood stadium was worth it.


----------



## dsconnell

Brushbuster checking out the view! From the stand where Casscityalum missed his buck last year! 









View of one of our properties we will be hunting.. 









Getting ready to head in to hang a couple sets.. Left To Right - Big Green, Myself, Doughboy551, Brushbuster, K16tuck & Millbs..









Indiana Ravine.. 









Another Property..









Heading down a saddle to hang a set...









Myself, Martin (The Outfitter) & Doughboy551 (Todd)









K16tuck strapping up a set of sticks.. 









Another Farm...


----------



## dsconnell

kingfisher 11 said:


> well???? what were the results?
> 
> I hated to miss it but the pounding of Flint Powers at Atwood stadium was worth it.


Seen some hoss's down there Bob! Even seen a clean 10 point hard horned already.. Got 12 cameras out and didnt get as many stands hung as we expected but we got quite a few set in some killer spots.. I will let the others speak but I have pretty high hopes!! Got familiar with the farms that we will be hunting. Am anxious to see what we turn up on cam down here!!


----------



## brushbuster

It,s a good crew. Great locations, and plenty of bucks I can' wait BABY!
For those of you that decided not to get in on this one ... HA HA


----------



## Pez Gallo

Not sure how I missed this as I know we talked about this last year, that's what I get for not diversifying and only hanging out in the whitetail forum.

That sucks that I forgot about, maybe next year.

Have a good day, Pez
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brushbuster

Pez Gallo said:


> Not sure how I missed this as I know we talked about this last year, that's what I get for not diversifying and only hanging out in the whitetail forum.
> 
> That sucks that I forgot about, maybe next year.
> 
> Have a good day, Pez
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Check with Dan but i think there is one opening left Also a few muzzy openings as well.


----------



## k16tuck

Awesome scouting trip...couldnt be more excited. A great group of guys and some of the best land I have had the fortune to walk on. This weekend made me feel better about my own stand hanging missions. Always felt like we were the only hunters in the world that constantly ran out of time trying to hang sets. No matter what, evertime I set stands in Michigan we never get everything done we planned and always run out of time. This was no exception. 8 guys , 2 quads, all the saws we could need and we still ran out of time. Im sure we could have spent a week down there setting that stuff up. Great meeting you guys, see you in October


----------



## buckwiz

Good Luck


----------



## ant1901

Nice looking land... but i must say.. thats a kick ass quad u had there


----------



## kingfisher 11

I was going to go on this hunt. Due to some health issues I will probably not be able to go the end of the month.

If someone is interested in taking my spot, shoot me a PM. 

I would like to go but not in the cards right now. Maybe this years shotgun season if no one takes this.


----------



## dsconnell

Before just anyone tries to take this spot please have them call me first.. I will not just take anybody on this hunt.. Need to make sure whomever it is will fit the bill.. 

No offense to those that might be interested, I just want to make sure we have people going that are team players and not going to whine, cry or bitch on the hunt.. There is no favoritism on this hunt and all stands are drawn by straws. This is the only fair way to do it especially if we have big deer on cams by or near certain stands which I am more than certain we will.. 

If someone is interested your welcome to PM kingfisher but you will also need to call me for the Final Say.. You can ask anyone of the guys going.. I spoke to everyone of them and asked them questions about their ethics and expectations and how they hunt..

Will be no different for this slot.. Bob knows whats expected.. If you are interested PM him and if he thinks your a good fit he can give you my number.. 

If you are going all funds will need to be paid immediately for the hunt.. Cost is $700 and we leave on the 24th and start hunting the 25th-29th come home on sunday the 30th..


----------



## Death_From_Above

I sure hope you guys didn't let Dan run the chainsaw! That boy can cut down some wood now! Why make a shooting lane when you can build a road....

Good luck to you guys. I tried to get in on this but I didn't meet Dan's requirements! Just kidding..seriously though I've driven through this area and it is great deer hunting. Someone's gonna put a big boy on the ground.


----------



## dsconnell

Only thing i will say about this is that chainsaws are meant for daytime use only.. LOL! :lol:

Arent you leaving for GA pretty soon?

We are headed downon Sunday Morning.. I will keep you posted for sure John! 

FYI - Big John knows he can hunt with me anytime he wants!


----------



## Death_From_Above

Yup...We leave on Thursday! Margaret is dying to get a good one. She told her Mom yesterday that IF she doesn't get a buck this time she's going to devestated! Now that's some pressure! 

I've been trying to figure out a way to get her out to Nebraska for Gun Season. Now that would be a fun hunt with the Girls!


----------



## dsconnell

That is pressure I just touched base with a guy that is one of the cameramen for realtree and waiting for his response to see if in fact he will be there to film for this hunt.. If he is I am going to tell him to find you and I will give you his number! Cause that is some pressure!! No doubt!!

As far as NE.. Let me know.. Maybe we can make a weekend out of it! I will pay airfare for the 4 of us you cover rental car!! Let me know!


----------



## 2manyfish

After all the hype- we are going to need updates on this hunt. Keep us posted. 


Sitting in a tree now. Bumped a pretty good one going in. That never feels good. What is he doing out so early. Someone needs to let these deer know my work schedule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dsconnell

For those going let the party begin!! We are headed out at 9 AM sharp tomorrow morning!!! Cant wait.. Packing up the vehicle now!!!


----------



## millbs

Truck is packed!!! Let's get it started!!!! I'm pumped!!


----------



## POLARBEAR

dsconnell said:


> For those going let the party begin!! We are headed out at 9 AM sharp tomorrow morning!!! Cant wait.. Packing up the vehicle now!!!



Best of luck to you and your crew Dan.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin

Whats the report ???
Success?
Pictures?


----------



## brushbuster

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> Whats the report ???
> Success?
> Pictures?


 2 bucks down 1 miss(ahem... by me) and 1 rumor of a miss. the action picked up on the last 3 days as soon as it got cold.
Excellent place plenty of bucks and deer. I put a down payment for nov 4-8th for next year. I cant wait.


----------



## dsconnell

2 dead - 1 being tracked here in a lil bit.. Should be a dead deer.. 2 misses, 3 draw downs and no shot.. and I had a giant at 55 yards and was not comfortable with the shot.. Some smaller 90-100" deer passed too.. Had seen 1 shooter up until Friday and then between Friday and Sat seen I think 18 more as a group in just the two days.. I will have to sit down to count them up..


----------



## obeRON

any pics and stories of the deer shot?


----------



## dsconnell

Will let the guys that killed them tell the stories... i will post pics in a minute here.. Not sure how big the one that was shot this AM was but he said def bigger than the other two so he is pretty big..


----------



## dsconnell

Todds (Doughboy551) Buck










Scotts (Srconnell22)


----------



## dsconnell

Hopefully buddy Coop will find the buck he shot this AM and I will post some pics of him too!

As far as the guys that missed and drew down... Well.. they have a good story and good memories!

Started out tough but once it broke loose was like someone flipped the switch and bucks were everywhere.. Saturday AM I had the best morning in a treestand that i have ever had in my life... 30+ deer seen.. 9 were bucks and 5 of those were shooters to include one gian 10 point that I thought I was gonna attach my tag too.. Was chasing this doe all over the place and she come into the woods and came right passed me at 25 yards and I though for certain he would com back around and what does he do? Hit the woods and go the other direction.. had at 55 yards and am just not comfortable shooting that far.. He was a 160 class 10 point.. No doubt!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Whew, that is awesome! Wishin I could've gone with you guys. Looks like you guys laid 'em down.


----------



## Horseshoe

That is awesome! Congrats to the lucky hunters. I would have loved to join the party, but work kept me from even asking to join you. Now that really smarts! Nice work guys. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dsconnell

Another BBD!!!!

They found him tonight.. Ended up touching base with Rob Miller of Michigan Deer Trackin Hounds and he put us in touch with a lady that had his dogs litter mate and she came down to help out and dog took us right to him!! MASSIVE 8 point.. Not sure what he will score just yet but outfitter says he will go 140 ish.. I will put a tape on him when Coop gets home!!


----------



## dsconnell

Bill Tucker's last morning was this morning and he just called and could barely talk! He just arrowed another good one!!


----------



## dsconnell

Here is a good picture of that buck from yesterday.. Mass on this thing is SICK!! He cant even get his hands around the beams between his 3's and 2's and 3's!!


----------



## POLARBEAR

That smile sayes it all. Awesome buck. Congrats to all. Nice bucks.


----------



## srconnell22

Congratulations to Coop on a 5 1/2 Yr old+ brute! 

There is another picture coming of Bill's buck. They found him...a great deer! Congratulations Bill! Glad to see it all come together for you!

I think out of the four deer taken, three were personal bests!


----------



## brushbuster

Awesome job coop and Bill way to hang in there and get the job done. Very Very Cool.


----------



## dsconnell

This pic does not do this deer justice and we will get better ones posted once they get him back to camp but his buck has 10-12" 2's and 8" 3's with 4" brows.. Should go mid to high 120's!!










I set a goal to kill 4 deer out of this group and with 2 guys that didnt go we still got it done and that is with 2 misses!! 

I want to say thank you all for keeping a positive attitude in camp cause those first 3 days were rough but you all hung in there and got the job done and killed some dandy bucks!!


----------



## millbs

Why did I have to leave just when it was getting good??!!!!
Seriously great job you guys with sticking it out and making it happen!! 
It was a good group of guys and I would be happy to share camp with any of you again......say next year about a week later?!!


----------



## k16tuck

Hey Fellas.....Thanks for all the Congrats .....been an awesome week with all u guys and my last 48 hours were the best i have had hunting...Coop and I still driving home...1 hour to go...exhausted....will have some photos and a story soon.....and yes called Dan from the stand after the shot and he could barely hear me over the ladderstand shaking...lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigGreen

Awesome job guys!!! It makes me sick to my stomach that I couldn't make it down with you all, I was informed less than a week before that I had to do my welding certification test that week.....didnt exactly make me happy. I knew it was going to be a good hunt after that weekend in August, I will be heading down the 18-22 during gun season to get my hunt in, gun hunting not exactly my thing but I am still really excited. You guys killed some great deer and it sounds like you all had a good time.


----------



## dsconnell

Ted.. I will give you a call tomorrow.. Been slammed getting back to work and home and just settling back in!!


----------



## casscityalum

congrats! to bad school got in the way! great thing is I graduate this year so ill be down for sure next year long as Dan lets me back lol. Gotta make up for the miss shot last year!


----------



## dsconnell

Better Pic of Coops Buck!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13

dsconnell said:


> Better Pic of Coops Buck!!


Good lord!!! Way to go you guy looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## FrntStuffR

That guy holding the buck is a giant. Almost 300 lbs so he makes that buck look smaller than he is!! LOL It's me, Cooper fellas, I finally figured out how to get on here...... Awesome hunt indeed. And I'm a lucky guy to have met the people I met that week and to have been forced into a stand on property I didn't want to hunt by tuck16. I swear I'll never forgive him for that,,, lol I'll tell the story tomorrow. It's a story of a guy who needs to practice more. Even though I shoot every day,,,,,,


----------



## millbs

Wow the mass on that beast is crazy!!! Yes, I'm talking about the deer Coop!!!!

Awesome job man!!!!!!


----------



## dsconnell

Brian - Arent you supposed to be on your way out west? LOL.. 

Show these guys the picture of that one you just shot back home!


----------



## brushbuster

FrntStuffR said:


> That guy holding the buck is a giant. Almost 300 lbs so he makes that buck look smaller than he is!! LOL It's me, Cooper fellas, I finally figured out how to get on here...... Awesome hunt indeed. And I'm a lucky guy to have met the people I met that week and to have been forced into a stand on property I didn't want to hunt by tuck16. I swear I'll never forgive him for that,,, lol I'll tell the story tomorrow. It's a story of a guy who needs to practice more. Even though I shoot every day,,,,,,


 Congratulations coop. It realy couldnt have happened to a nicer guy. Im thrilled you were the guy that got it.
That buck is awesome.


----------



## FrntStuffR

BigGreen said:


> Awesome job guys!!! It makes me sick to my stomach that I couldn't make it down with you all, I was informed less than a week before that I had to do my welding certification test that week.....didnt exactly make me happy. I knew it was going to be a good hunt after that weekend in August, I will be heading down the 18-22 during gun season to get my hunt in, gun hunting not exactly my thing but I am still really excited. You guys killed some great deer and it sounds like you all had a good time.


You heading down alone? I have that week off. Maybe I can come down and help Martin for a week...... Anything to get back down there...... lol


----------

